# Best light up collar for walking in the dark?



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Last winter we tried a few products with Scout, firstly those rubbish flashing collar attachments from [email protected], which lasted all of about 5 mins. We then bought a mining style head lamp from Go Outdoors, and fixed it to his collar. This worked much better, but was quite cumbersome, plus, the batteries didn't last long, so over the course of winter, it became quite expensive.

What do you guys use? Scout has a thick ruff of fur round his neck so I would need something that isn't going to get lost in that! And something that won't cost a fortune in batteries would be nice!


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

No help from me sadly as I don't use them but i love your signature piccy:thumbup:


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

I got one of these from ebay about this time last year, used it all winter and recently dug it out the cupboard and it's still works with the original battery! Bella even went in the sea with on one night, it's not recommended but it still works! It takes a small battery like you have in watches and it can be constant glow or flashing. I got the red one. One thing I would say it that the clip isn't great so I used her normal collar to attach the lead to and wore this one on top. It's a real bargain in my opinion and at that price it's no real loss if it doesn't work out for you! (I paid around £5 for mine including postage - there are lots on ebay):thumbup:

BNWT LED Light Up Flashing Dog Collar in Yellow 22-26 Inch / 56-66cm | eBay


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I recently bought a couple of these light up collars for my two after Millipoochie recommended them.

They look great, seem quite sturdy & do light up really well. I've only had them a couple of weeks so no idea how long the batteries will last (it probably said in the instructions but I didn;t read those!)

NITE IZE NITE DAWG LED DOG COLLAR: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

A few people here have the Nite Dawg one. I've got a Visiglo one coming (should arrive today!) which SixStar recommended. 

I tried the new Company of Animals Vivid one but the sizing was all wrong on their packaging - the 10-14" collar was actually 12.5" at the smallest! So I got a refund and never tried it out.


----------



## Michaelnc10 (Jan 17, 2011)

I got Echo a Vivid safety collar cost about £20 but good quality and its rechargeable:thumbup:


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I got buddy one of these and for the price im super impressed mines a red one but they do blue too
Ancol Nylon Halo LED Safety Strip Dog Collar 25cm-50cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

cant say i have ever used one  i have a pwoerful torch that i take out as where i go its black no street lights etc :thumbup:


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks guys, lots of good suggestions here!

It's pitch black in the fields when I'm out in the mornings, and after work, and while I trust Scout, Mira is still quite young so I'd like to be able to keep track of her!

I shall have to post a photo of them modelling their new collars once I've bought some!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

This visiglo one is half price at Pet Planet at the moment


----------



## Spud the Bull Terrier (Jun 19, 2011)

I have had one of these for a couple of years, its does the job. its very usful for keeping track of spud but also for others to see us. when Im on the field I usualy meet a couple of other dog walkers and its great to come on the field and see 5 other sets of flashing colars running round.

Canac K9 Lites Safety Collar Medium / Large: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Michaelnc10 (Jan 17, 2011)

VIVID Flashing Collar
VIVID Flashing Collar.mov - YouTube


----------



## FionasDogs (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a leuchtie collar for both of my rotties. My big fella destroys every light I ever tried but I've had these for over 2 years now & they're brilliant. They run on 2 AAA batteries & are waterproof. Look at Leuchtie - Leuchtie


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Got thus a couple of weeks ago after getting fed up of ones breaking / eating batteries etc

GoDoggie-GLOW - NEW USB Rechargeable LED Dog Safety Collar - 5 Colours & 3 Sizes - Super-Bright LED&#39;s Glow & Flash - Your Dog becomes Highly Visible - Connects to Devices to Recharge - No Batteries Required - Great Fun & Improved Dog Safety - Blu

Really impressed - can see her from a good distance even with the solid colour (she hates flashing things)

And its rechargeable


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

ROGZ Roglite Safety Light - £4.75

I use these with Envy glow in the dark collar and lead.


----------



## Vicki (Jul 28, 2009)

A couple of winters ago I bought a LED armband for joggers and it's probably the best flashing "collar" I have ever had. I have this one Asaklitt LED Armband - ASAKLITT | Clas Ohlson, but there are other similar products as well.

Since it's meant to sit on the arms of joggers, cyclists etc it's stretchy and fits tightly round my dogs neck. You can choose between a flashing light or a solid light (I mostly use the solid light).


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I have just bought a Red Dingo Lumitube collar for our nightly excursions and I love it. Not cheap, but very bright and waterproof too.

Red Dingo Lumitube Illuminated Safety Collar: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Moobli said:


> I have just bought a Red Dingo Lumitube collar for our nightly excursions and I love it. Not cheap, but very bright and waterproof too.
> 
> Red Dingo Lumitube Illuminated Safety Collar: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


What size do you think I'd need for collies?


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Indie has long hair so any collar always gets hidden. She has a blue and red flashing light that clips onto her collar, it shows up really well even when far away. Because it hangs down the flashing is not really in her eye line. Only downside is that to turn this off it has to be slightly un-screwed.

RapidTradeZone 2 X Pet Dog Cat LED Flashing Red White Blue Hi Vis Safety Collar Tag Blinkers WITH 10 Extra Batteries: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Moobli said:


> I have just bought a Red Dingo Lumitube collar for our nightly excursions and I love it. Not cheap, but very bright and waterproof too.
> 
> Red Dingo Lumitube Illuminated Safety Collar: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Looks like a more reasonably priced version of this collar that I have! (Which I don't regret buying at all actually, well worth the price tag!) Leuchtie Premium LED Collar - Leuchtie Store - Leuchtie


----------



## gemmyjam (Oct 13, 2014)

Little P said:


> Looks like a more reasonably priced version of this collar that I have! (Which I don't regret buying at all actually, well worth the price tag!) Leuchtie Premium LED Collar - Leuchtie Store - Leuchtie


I've got this one as well in green & it's perfect - was recommended by another owner who has several. very durable & worth the money.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Aldi sell LED reflective cyclist/runners armbands in a pack of four for 3.99. They make excellent dog collars one is big enough for a dog up to lurcher size, bigger dogs and dogs with longer fur just stick two together as they fasten with Velcro. They are weatherproof, bramble proof, fox poo proof, can been seen from a very long way away and last for ages. Pippi JRT has been using the same one for 2 years, I just replace the battery every year. 

Bizkit has got a rear bike light from the £1 shop clipped on his collar. Again, it's bombproof and he's had it for years.


----------



## Bobby P (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi did you get one that you’re happy with in the end? 

Every year I buy something for my very outdoorsy black lab who like rummaging through bushes (we’re in rural Scotland) and like you, every year we get ridiculously disappointed with the products being sold.


----------

